
Tiobe Index: December Headline: Java's popularity is going through the roof - Garbage
http://www.tiobe.com/index.php/content/paperinfo/tpci/index.html
======
twic
> At first sight, it might seem surprising that an old language like Java wins
> this award. Especially if you take into consideration that Java won the same
> award exactly 10 years ago.

!

------
davidy123
I wonder if this could partially be because some people write "Java Script?"
Their ranking shows JavaScript declining, which seems unlikely.

